# Need New Tires - HELP!



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, need some help here. My GTO is a daily driver, and it has 21,000 miles on it. I must have been a little too throttle-happy because my rear tires are worn down to a point they need to be replaced, even though the fronts are fine. I don't think I can rotate them now, as I don't want that little tread on my front tires - right?

Also keep in mind that I leased the vehicle, and will turn it in two years from now with about 60,000 miles on it. So even if I just bought two tires NOW to replace the rears, I'd have to buy two other tires later, meaning I have to buy 4 tires over the life of the lease anyway, and I might as well go all new now...especially considering I want to go away from the OEM tires.

That said, I have some questions. 

1)How wide can we go on these rims? I have the base 17" wheels.
2)Given the strut rub issue on the fronts, could I go with a narrower up front [235] and wider in back [original 245, 255, etc?]
3) I need to go with an all-season tire. Are the Potenzas as good as they seem to be?

Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> Hey guys, need some help here. My GTO is a daily driver, and it has 21,000 miles on it. I must have been a little too throttle-happy because my rear tires are worn down to a point they need to be replaced, even though the fronts are fine. I don't think I can rotate them now, as I don't want that little tread on my front tires - right?
> 
> Also keep in mind that I leased the vehicle, and will turn it in two years from now with about 60,000 miles on it. So even if I just bought two tires NOW to replace the rears, I'd have to buy two other tires later, meaning I have to buy 4 tires over the life of the lease anyway, and I might as well go all new now...especially considering I want to go away from the OEM tires.
> 
> ...


When/If I ever need to replace tires, I'm going with a slightly narrower version, hoping to cut down on a strut rub issue. I have 17's as well.

In your case, since you don't rotate, why not move your fronts to the back, and get narrower up front?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just go with P24545ZR17 General Exclaim UHPs. Great tire, dirt cheap, and you won't have any fitting issues. And the shoulder and sidewall design allows for a slightly larger contact patch on the road. They're around $100 a piece. Go to Tire Rack, print their price out on a piece of paper, then go to your nearest Discount Tire Direct or America's Tire and they will match it.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Just go with P24545ZR17 General Exclaim UHPs. Great tire, dirt cheap, and you won't have any fitting issues. And the shoulder and sidewall design allows for a slightly larger contact patch on the road. They're around $100 a piece. Go to Tire Rack, print their price out on a piece of paper, then go to your nearest Discount Tire Direct or America's Tire and they will match it.


BA,

Thanks a ton for the advice. I went and looked them up [only $81!], but I am concerned that they refer to them as "summer" tires. They don't even provide a rating for snow traction. I live in michigan, and it's a daily driver, so I can't compromise on an all-season rating. Do you live in a snow area?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> BA,
> 
> Thanks a ton for the advice. I went and looked them up [only $81!], but I am concerned that they refer to them as "summer" tires. They don't even provide a rating for snow traction. I live in michigan, and it's a daily driver, so I can't compromise on an all-season rating. Do you live in a snow area?


I run the michelin pilot a/s sport. granted I have the 18's but they make them for a 17" wheel as well...

They have a 400 rating on tire life and they are all season.

Pricey on the 18's ($300+) have not priced the 17's

All around great tire. I had the most snow in 12 years here in oklahoma, had the factory firestone potenzas and yanked them when we had the first ice storm.... put the michelins on and never looked back, Mine is also a daily driver and I put 4000 miles on mine during the winter.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

so the GTO is decent in the snow?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

If you have 17's you probably have an 04 and strut rub shouldn't be an issue either way but if i were you i'd go with those dirt cheap ones even if theres snow you should manage.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> so the GTO is decent in the snow?


The GTO is fine as long as you drive like you have an egg between your foot and the pedals...

Also remember the 400lb o torque is what will send you spinning in the snow.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

If you don't mind spending a couple of extra bucks, the Michelins will outlast pretty much anything out there and they're a very good tire (Pilots). If your looking to save some money...you can't go wrong with the Generals. I just purchased a set of General Exclaim UHP's for my Goat (which should be back on the road by this weekend). I've owned them before...never a problem.

:cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Are these a good tire in the 235/45 17?
Michelin Pilot Sport PS2


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

my gto kicks ass in the snow, but i have a set of blizzak ws-50's mounted on my stockers, and uhp's on my adrenalin wheels get the uhp's for now, and buy some used blizzak's for winter (i got my set for $380 with 10/32" of tread"


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

There's a lot of good advice here, but I want to throw out again that I won't be getting winter tires. The UHPs look great but I don't want to have to switch out come snow time. Anyone have any experience with a true all-season performance tire?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> There's a lot of good advice here, but I want to throw out again that I won't be getting winter tires. The UHPs look great but I don't want to have to switch out come snow time. Anyone have any experience with a true all-season performance tire?



I run the Michelin Pilot A/S Sport... this is a great All season tire with tread wear of 400. highest rating for a All Season.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> There's a lot of good advice here, but I want to throw out again that I won't be getting winter tires. The UHPs look great but I don't want to have to switch out come snow time. Anyone have any experience with a true all-season performance tire?


Just checked the sidewall. Says M+S on them. If you're that interested -- called General Tire customer service and ask about them.


----------

